# Confused Regarding CABINET [URGENT]



## zoneofSAM (Mar 24, 2014)

These are the parts I decided for my Gaming Rig


PROCESSOR: 
AMD FX 6300


RAM: 
Kingston 4GB DDR3 HyperX Blue 1600mhz 


HARD DRIVE: 
Western Digital Cavier Blue 1TB



SMPS: 
Antec VP550 550 Watts PSU 

MONITOR: 
Dell 21.5inch S2240L 



KEYBOARD AND MOUSE: 
Logitech Mk200
Keyboard & Mouse 


MOTHERBOARD: 
Gigabyte 970A-DS3 rev 3.0

GRAPHICS CARD:
ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R9 270X DC2 2GB DDR5



Which Cabinet should I buy??
I'm really confused. budget is R3400 MAX from Nehru Place, new Delhi


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 24, 2014)

Do you have a budget? Specific requirements?


----------



## zoneofSAM (Mar 24, 2014)

r3500 MAX

REQUIREMENT:-
Stylish
Good Cable Management
No dust accumulation (If possible)
LED Fan Styling ( If not included, then Option to Integrate LED fans)

- - - Updated - - -

BITFENIX MERC ALPHA not available in Nehru Place


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2014)

cooler master n400 if you want sleek looks


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 24, 2014)

antec gx 700 at 4k if you can extend your budget a little more.

- - - Updated - - -

also for mobo, choose Gigabyte 970A-DS3*P *


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 24, 2014)

Cooler Master K350 (RC-K350-KWN1-EN) K Series Mid Tower Cabinet

OR

Cooler Master K380 (for APAC only) (RC-K380-KWN1) USB 3.0 VER,Side Window Mid Tower K Series Chassis


----------



## zoneofSAM (Mar 24, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> antec gx 700 at 4k if you can extend your budget a little more.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> also for mobo, choose Gigabyte 970A-DS3*P *



DS3P has no more bios update... At Tomshardware forum, people were complaining about its BIOS (F1 version) and gigabyte's 970a series need F6 bios update for proper utilisation .
Hence, i'm buying DS3



Also, Corsair 300R and Antec GX700 are good cabinets for r4100 but its out of my budget.

Any other sugeestions

How about Cooler master N200??

budget R3500 Maximum

- - - Updated - - -



The Incinerator said:


> Bitfenix Merc Alpha should be it.




Not Available In Nehru Place!!
Otherwise I would have grabbed from the store


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 24, 2014)

I edited my post check now!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 24, 2014)

zoneofSAM said:


> DS3P has no more bios update... At Tomshardware forum, people were complaining about its BIOS (F1 version) and gigabyte's 970a series need F6 bios update for proper utilisation .
> Hence, i'm buying DS3
> 
> 
> ...



cooler master n300 then.


----------



## zoneofSAM (Mar 24, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Cooler Master K350 (RC-K350-KWN1-EN) K Series Mid Tower Cabinet
> 
> OR
> 
> Cooler Master K380 (for APAC only) (RC-K380-KWN1) USB 3.0 VER,Side Window Mid Tower K Series Chassis




k380 looks good

How is its Cable management and Cooling feature


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 25, 2014)

Circle CC820 @ Rs.3450 with 3 RED LED fans. Link:CC 820 With Three Red LED Fans


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 25, 2014)

If I ever suggest a Case be sure it will have good Cable Management and a Side and Top fans. If theres no cable management I wouldnt suggest a case for more than Rs 1200. The Cooler Master has good cable management options plus has a side intake fan which is utmost important in our hot climate.A side intake fan can really bring down the temps drastically when used with a top exhaust. The CM K 380 has front bottom and side intake fans with rear and top exhaust,hence excellent cooling.If you want to know what CFM fans you want use to get the best out if it ill help you out once you have bought it.


----------



## zoneofSAM (Mar 25, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> If I ever suggest a Case be sure it will have good Cable Management and a Side and Top fans. If theres no cable management I wouldnt suggest a case for more than Rs 1200. The Cooler Master has good cable management options plus has a side intake fan which is utmost important in our hot climate.A side intake fan can really bring down the temps drastically when used with a top exhaust. The CM K 380 has front bottom and side intake fans with rear and top exhaust,hence excellent cooling.If you want to know what CFM fans you want use to get the best out if it ill help you out once you have bought it.





Thanks for Descriptive reply


Q1.
So, i suppose K380 (windowed) + Side intake fan?

Q2.
Which side intake RED LED Fan to buy along the cabinet.for good cooling?Pleaae tell price too

Q3 
If its possible for me, then Which cabinet
Antec GX700 >Corsair Carbide 300R > Cooler master N300 > CM K380 + side intake LED FAN

is this Relation correct Features/performance wise??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 25, 2014)

corsair 300r is better but also costlier than antec gx700.antec gx700 is good but it has just one flaw.the pre-installed 140mm fan at top does not help in cooling & in fact it decreases cooling & can not be placed anywhere else in cabinet.you can read more about this in detail here:
Antec GX700 - Performance Analysis and Conclusion | bit-tech.net


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 25, 2014)

Is 300r available in Nehru Place ?? if yes  then whats its price ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 25, 2014)

Antec GX 700 and Corsair 300R both are good and you wont go wrong with either,but if you cant extend your budget the CM K380 is the best buy at Rs 3.5K.I would skip the N300 just because of the dimensions at its price point.

For fans the best one is the NZXT Enthusiast 3 Speed 120mm at Rs 950! But thats a lot of money but fans with that kinda CFM of 95 generally cost more than that. Deepcool iceblade 120 mm makes the best VFM fans at the moment for Rs 475 and have a CFM of 60.29. If you can look out for a Glacial Tech somwhere then its even better coz they do 89.5 CFM for Rs 500!If I get hold of one ill let you know.

- - - Updated - - -

Another great buy is this *m.ebay.in/itm?itemId=360886674251 with CFM of 90 with Red Led for Rs 605 ,the best buy I would say.


----------



## zoneofSAM (Mar 25, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Antec GX 700 and Corsair 300R both are good and you wont go wrong with either,but if you cant extend your budget the CM K380 is the best buy at Rs 3.5K.I would skip the N300 just because of the dimensions at its price point.
> 
> For fans the best one is the NZXT Enthusiast 3 Speed 120mm at Rs 950! But thats a lot of money but fans with that kinda CFM of 95 generally cost more than that. Deepcool iceblade 120 mm makes the best VFM fans at the moment for Rs 475 and have a CFM of 60.29. If you can look out for a Glacial Tech somwhere then its even better coz they do 89.5 CFM for Rs 500!If I get hold of one ill let you know.
> 
> ...



FINAL JUDGEMENT:-
CM K380 + Red led exhaust fan =R4000 ?
OR
Antec gX700 =R4100??


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 25, 2014)

Even if you get the Antec you will have to get the side intake fan, without which its pointless. In terms of cooling and budget I would say the K380, for everything else the Antec + Fan = 4700. 

Either ways you win!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 26, 2014)

zoneofSAM said:


> DS3P has no more bios update... At Tomshardware forum, people were complaining about its BIOS (F1 version) and gigabyte's 970a series need F6 bios update for proper utilisation .
> Hence, i'm buying DS3



that DS3 is an old model with latest bios(F7a) published on 25th january 2013, whereas DS3P is a new model with bios F1 published on 8th april 2013.


----------



## zoneofSAM (Mar 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> that DS3 is an old model with latest bios(F7a) published on 25th january 2013, whereas DS3P is a new model with bios F1 published on 8th april 2013.




Source??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 26, 2014)

check original manufacturer's website.


----------

